
Papers We Love Conf 2017 Videos - hieronymusN
https://pwlconf.org/
======
hieronymusN
Each individual video is also on the individual speaker's page:

[https://pwlconf.org/2017/kenichi-asai/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/kenichi-
asai/) [https://pwlconf.org/2017/elaine-
chew/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/elaine-chew/) [https://pwlconf.org/2017/chas-
emerick/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/chas-emerick/)
[https://pwlconf.org/2017/ron-garcia/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/ron-garcia/)
[https://pwlconf.org/2017/james-long/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/james-long/)
[https://pwlconf.org/2017/heather-miller/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/heather-
miller/) [https://pwlconf.org/2017/fabienne-
serriere/](https://pwlconf.org/2017/fabienne-serriere/)

